# [EVDL] Grease battery terminals? with what??



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Phil Marino wrote:
> > automotive posts [floodies] should I coat the posts and terminals
> > with some kind of grease? ... regular axle grease, marine
> > "anti-corrosion" grease, vaseline.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello Phil,

I have now been driving my EV for 35 years now. Only tried one type of 
anti-corrosion compound on the battery post which did not work. It increase 
the resistance so much that It felt like I was dragging a anchor.

The stuff I use at the time, is a electrical contact aid made by Burndy 
which is Pentrox A. This compound and others need a very high compression 
contact to reduce the resistance. We use it in our wire lugs and splices 
that require a high pressure which is install by use of a hydraulic tool.

The 75 inch pound pressure of a battery clamp is not enough pressure for 
this type of compound.

Before I install the battery links and heat shrink, I coat the battery 
clamps (not the internal matting surfaces and the not and bolt which should 
be stainless steel) with that rubber tool dip liquid. Note that the 
specifications on some will say acid proof.

I brush on the red coating on the positive end and the black coating on the 
negative end. Hang them up to dried. Brush the battery post with a battery 
post brush cleaner. This will leave fine scratches on the post. Then place 
those red and black anti-corrosion felt rings on each battery post.

When the battery links dry, then heat shrink on the links. I use that heavy 
duty ones with the adhesive in it. I use a red one on the positive and a 
black one on the negative.

Install the links and torque to at least 75 inch pounds. I use a inch pound 
torque wrench which I preset it and lock. I then slip over that black air 
condition dense pipe foam over the handle.

Torqued the first time will compress the fine scratches you made with the 
battery brush. You will fine after driving the first five miles, the torque 
value will reduce about 5 inch pounds. What happens here, is that the fine 
lead scratches will melt back some which we call shrink back.

Then torque it again and torque it again at about 100 miles. Check it again 
in about a month and then you should be good for about 6 months if you do 
not pull over 200 battery ampere.

I install a new battery pack on Sept 4 2009, which are enclose in a epoxy 
coated fiber glass box. Before I set the batteries in to the box, I lay 
down a 1/2 thick layer of baking soda which you can get from the big box 
stores. During charging, I exhaust the air from this box, with a all 
plastic totally enclose fan which is acid proof. It brings in air through a 
2 inch PVC pipe which I insert a piece of that green 3-M filters that is use 
for evaporator coolers.

I just got back from the battery store, and show them and other people what 
batteries should look like after two years. Some commented, that they look 
like new batteries.

The only battery cleaning compound that I use is Windex with Ammonia. The 
Ammonia is what neutralizes any acid residue. Test the conductance of the 
batteries to the frame of the EV with the charger off and the battery pack 
disconnected with a voltage meter. It should read zero with a new 
installation. As time goes on, you will see this voltage rise which means 
its time to clean the batteries and battery box surfaces.

Roland


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Phil Marino" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, August 03, 2011 8:03 AM
Subject: [EVDL] Grease battery terminals? with what??


> Before I install my cables ( standard lead clamping terminals onto
> automotive posts [floodies]) should I coat the posts and terminals with
> some kind of grease?
>
> I already have ( on hand): regular axle grease ( lithium); marine
> "anti-corrosion" grease ( clear, and VERY sticky and hard to remove); 
> and
> vaseline.
>
> Any suggestions - should I use one of these or something else? Should I
> try to coat the entire terminal ( including clamping screw and nut)? Is 
> it
> OK to grease the terminal-to-post mating surface, or will that increase 
> the
> resistance?
>
> Thanks
>
> Phil
> -------------- next part --------------
> An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
> URL: 
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20110803/7ce2b4f7/attachment.html
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I heard of Noalox as that was the coating of choice many 
years ago for the SnoWhite racing car. 
http://www.cafeelectric.com/images/Snowhite1.jpg
http://shopping.yahoo.com/search;_yltoGdVDEgDlOkCIAENJHEL0F?p=Noalox

But was told it was used on SnoWhite as a conductive 
grease to improve conductivity (reduce the resistance of
the cable lug to battery post connection), not for 
corrosion. At the time it was not cheap even for the small
bottle of brush on paste I used to coat my new pack's 
posts.

I measured connections with and without, and it did reduce 
the contact resistance. With a large inefficient Blazer 
conversion, you need all the help you can get. Some of my
best range runs were with the pack that had Noalox applied.
But after I have used up my Noalox supply, I did not use it
again on subsequent pack changes. I was doing the hard
core pushing the envelope as before, I felt I have proven
my point that with enough public EVSE, I could do multiple
fast recharges to go long distances.


But for anti-corrosion protection, on a new pack change,
I cleaned the battery posts and the cables with alcohol,
and then installed all the cables for good metal to metal
contact.

Then once everything was correct and working, I would coat
all exposed metal surfaces of the tight connection with 
anti-corrosion dielectric grease
http://shopping.yahoo.com/search;_yltoGdbXUhDlOBkIA47xHEL0F?p=dielectric+grease

An EAA ol' timer only used Vaseline, same as Lee. Here 
is a couple blurbs to read
http://www.ehow.com/way_5770493_inexpensive-prevent-battery-terminal-corrosion.html
http://www.howtocleanstuff.net/how-to-clean-car-battery-terminals/

But the Qualco battery anti-corrosion grease I used was
redish brown in color and of a thicker consistency than 
Vaseline (it stuck and stayed once applied, now melting
with hot connectors after a long up hill run). 

I felt it was worth the extra pennies to use the 
anti-corrosion grease which I was able to buy at my local 
Auto Parts Store. A small amount is all I needed for all 
48 connections (22 T-145s and two parallel U1's for Aux). 

Over time brands come and go. I was not able to find that
Qualco brand on a search, but was able to find
http://shop.buysuperlube.com/product.sc?productId=19
I have not used this brand, so I can not recommend it,
but when you read its description you get the gist of its
purpose and application (slathered over the metal to metal 
connections to prevent corrosion).

I do not recommend you use the spray on stuff. IMHO it is 
junk and seems to disappear over time (I like to do a 
good job once that lasts, not fades away over time).

Bottom line: Lee's method of using Vaseline is a low cost
solution to keep corrosion in check. Also, there are other 
products available for coating your exposed metal surfaces
for this purpose.



{brucedp.150m.com}



----- Original message -----
From: "Phil Marino" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Date: Wed, 3 Aug 2011 10:03:51 -0400
Subject: [EVDL] Grease battery terminals? with what??

Before I install my cables ( standard lead clamping terminals onto
automotive posts [floodies]) should I coat the posts and terminals with
some kind of grease?

I already have ( on hand): regular axle grease ( lithium); marine
"anti-corrosion" grease ( clear, and VERY sticky and hard to remove); 
and
vaseline.

Any suggestions - should I use one of these or something else? Should
I
try to coat the entire terminal ( including clamping screw and nut)? Is
it
OK to grease the terminal-to-post mating surface, or will that increase
the
resistance?

Thanks

Phil
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL:
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20110803/7ce2b4f7/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


-- 
http://www.fastmail.fm - Email service worth paying for. Try it for free

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

On my gasser, it was my experience that vaseline would disappear and 
corrosion would still occur. Wheel bearing grease (the thick, heavy 
stuff in a tub, not the grease gun stuff) has much better staying power.

Noalox has worked perfectly on my Optima pack.
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20110803/8c7ab188/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I like NO OX ID Special. I use a very thin coating of it.
http://www.sanchem.com/aSpecialE.html
Practical Sailor did a long term test of it and others and it came out the
best.




> Phil Marino-2 wrote:
> >
> > Before I install my cables ( standard lead clamping terminals onto
> > automotive posts [floodies]) should I coat the posts and terminals with
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I've used the NoOxID from Sanchem to protect bare copper interconnects
on my flooded NiCad pack with pretty good success. A little bit goes a
long way.

DAC



> AMPhibian <[email protected]> wrote:
> > I like NO OX ID Special. I use a very thin coating of it.
> > http://www.sanchem.com/aSpecialE.html
> > Practical Sailor did a long term test of it and others and it came out the
> ...


----------

